

Gay Marriage, Racism, and Obamacare: The Challenge of Caring - rbanffy
https://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/get-out-your-mind/201506/gay-marriage-racism-and-obamacare-the-challenge-caring

======
mikerichards
_We have a psychological problem in our country and in our world.
Superficially it shows up as racism, or homophobia, or disregard of the
problems of the poor_

So look at the title and compare it to what this so-called psychologist said.
This guy is either a liar or intellectually incapable of treating anybody,
much less being a professor.

For someone with a PhD to say such things, when everybody knows that there are
philosophical/political differences on gay marriage and obamacare is
professionally irresponsible.

